# Caption Contest 2



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50! READY OR NOT, HERE I COME!!!


----------



## shortbox11 (Oct 12, 2003)

Beached whale seen on local waterway,(fowlerville area), resesitation< and attempt to drag back to open water thwarted by poor ice conditions


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

STRONG WINDS FOIL FIRST KNOW ATTEMPT AT "SHANTY JACKING"


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

There has to be perch down there. I can damn near taste them already!

(shanty talking to ozz) "hey pal I already got enough competition from those damn fishtrap shanties. How about getting off my hole so I can do my job!"


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

I can't believe i spent $40 at the velvet touch last night when I can see this show for free!


----------



## frzngfshr (Jan 22, 2003)

"Aqua-man pictured here on vacation in michigan, having a hard time getting home"


----------



## BilgeRat (Mar 30, 2002)

Dumb and Dumber III ==> When Harry meets Perch!


----------



## East Shore Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

1. Its 3:35 pm. Wheres your bait at?

2. Shappell Shanty.......200 dollars
Misc. Ice Fishing equipment........300 dollars
Bucket of Minnows..........10 dollars
Watching your friend fall on his @ss.......Priceless


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey, I thought this was how you do a hand stand on the site.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I can't believe my wife out-fished me, AGAIN! (Hehe!)


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

THIS IS WHAT THE PERCH ARE THINKING WHEN THEY LOOK UP AND SEE BILLY'S FACE LOOKING DOWN THE HOLE.

MAN, IS THAT GOD? HE SURE DOESN'T LOOK ANYTHING LIKE I THOUGHT HE WOULD LOOK LIKE......

A/K/A MING MING


----------



## Muddpuppy (Feb 18, 2003)

Hard to top you guys.....this is hilarious !!!!


----------



## DippityDoo (Feb 11, 2004)

why do i have to get the beer again!!!


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I SAID BITE IT YOU LITTLE [email protected][email protected]!!!!........Patch


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

hey scott when you gonna declare a winner you started this mess!!!!!


----------



## DUHGRAVY (Oct 11, 2000)

My eyes! I can't see me Walleyes!


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

there goes that damn " burtusie again"! i'm not even wearing my colorado jersey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

Look out! The Channel 7 news chopper is flying low today!


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Welcome to the site Bruce.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

well i guess if i cant catch em maybe i can at least see em
hmmmm i wonder what time it is. (thinking in head this whole post) ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my favorite pole and reel NNNOOOOOOOOOOO


----------

